# First Online log, Pics Included..



## I bench 135x5 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Guys! Today is the day, 6 May 2013, that I start my gear!

Stats:
Wt: 207lbs as of this morning
Ht: 183 cm
Bf: >10%

Current Cycle:
Test E 500mg/w 15weeks
Deca 400mg/w 12 weeks
Dbol 50mg/d 4 weeks

Workout Schedule:
Monday: Quads, Calves and light hamstrings
Tuesday: Chest, Traps and calves
Wednesday: Arms
Thursday: Shoulders and full hamstrings
Friday: Back

I also have my diet in check. I am super excited. Sub to this, you'll see some real gains. Pics coming soon...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2013)

Bench im running the same cycle just 600 test for 17 weeks deca 400 14 weeks.So far its been great good luck im sure u will love it


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2013)

You got pct,caber and aromasin right?


----------



## I bench 135x5 (May 7, 2013)

Correct, I have it all. Sorry I left that part out.


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Correct, I have it all. Sorry I left that part out.



You almost f'd up already. Continue.

Have a great cycle brother


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2013)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## jennerrator (May 7, 2013)

no pics!


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2013)

Jenner said:


> no pics!



Satisfy this woman!


----------



## I bench 135x5 (May 7, 2013)

Titties coming now!!

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums...210-ccc90088ca17_zps567ab08f.jpg?t=1367941090
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums...89a-cd20f6301d10_zps641bb22f.jpg?t=1367941205
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag43/gpl89/2013-03-15_14-34-09_775_zpse7412e6e.jpg

Don't Judge. I'm skinny :/


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2013)

Im just finishing the same cycle instead I didn't add a oral, will follow Ur log and post the pics!


----------



## R1rider (May 7, 2013)

where are the pics?

I would run the deca for 14-16 weeks

enjoy the cycle bro.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (May 7, 2013)

First Session this morning. 

Trying something new here, I have had shoulder surgery and my joint tires out far quicker than my actual chest muscles so when i go heavy, relative to me, my shoulder gives in before my chest. Make sense? I feel my chest is underdeveloped because of this. so trying out lower weight much more reps. IF anyone has advice for this, please feel free to let me know.

Chest: 
flat bench: 185x20 4 sets
incline d/bell bench 60x15 3 sets
No decline today, couldnt find bench at the gym lol
cable crossovers 3x 10

Traps:
shrugs 115x15 4 sets (heaviest d/bells in gym)
narrow upright row: 135x10 3 sets
Wide grip upright row: 135x10 3 sets

Calves:
Leg press machine calves: 540x30 (10 toes pointed in, 10 toes normal, 10 toes pointed outwards) hope that makes sense? 3 sets
seated calf raises machine: 50 reps at 210lbs 4 sets

Overall felt good. I am just coming back from a serious bronchitus episode. Was coughing up all over the gym lol. oops. Strength will come back soon.

Post workout meal
10oz sirloin steak
2 cups rice
1 cup vegetables
1 banana
50g protein shake


----------



## I bench 135x5 (May 7, 2013)

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums...210-ccc90088ca17_zps567ab08f.jpg?t=1367941090
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums...89a-cd20f6301d10_zps641bb22f.jpg?t=1367941205
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag43/gpl89/2013-03-15_14-34-09_775_zpse7412e6e.jpg


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2013)

I just saw Ur pics, Ur gonna fill up buddy, I ran my 500mg test for 18 weeks and 400 Decca for 14 weeks . Just make sure u eat quality food.


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2013)

Not skinny. A good base to build onto. It's not how you begin it's how you finish


----------



## DF (May 7, 2013)

Looking good Bench.  Best of luck brother.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 8, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Hi Guys! Today is the day, 6 May 2013, that I start my gear!
> 
> Stats:
> Wt: 207lbs as of this morning
> ...



Will follow for sure, same height and a couple of pounds heavier then me. Good luck.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (May 8, 2013)

Arms:
Hammer Curls 45x12 4 sets (Right shoulder fails at heavier weights, so i drop the weights to get the muscle working.)
Preacher curls: 135x10 4 sets
concentration curls 40x10 4 sets
biceps curls 45x12 4 sets

Triceps dips 4 sets to failure
Rope pull down 12 reps 4 sets, max machine weight. (16 or something, every machine is different)
Overhead tricep extension 115x10 4 sets

Wasn't feeling arms so much today  I need to blast my biceps from now on. Maybe i'll do arms again Saturday or something. Wasn't to happy with my session.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (May 13, 2013)

Monday is LEG day for me!

Like I said before, I'm trying something new here. High reps, Low-moderate weights. 

Quads:
Leg extensions: 180 x 12 4 sets
Squats: 225x16 4 sets
Box squats: 315x12 4 sets
Hack Squats superset w/ Leg Extensions 4 sets
Calves: 250x30 4 sets

Felt nice and strong today. Definitely could have gone up on the weights. This will be my last week of high rep workouts.

Bodyweight: 212lbs after week 1


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2013)

looking sharp bench keep up the good work bro


----------

